

Ok, Ok. All Of You (even YouTube) Invented Video Overlay Ads "First" - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/23/ok-ok-all-of-you-even-youtube-invented-video-overlay-ads-first/

======
mattmaroon
I actually invented video ads in 2002. I have no evidence to back this up, but
have already filed the patent app.

~~~
rms
Did you write/file the patent yourself?

~~~
mattmaroon
Yes. I drew a picture of my dong and mailed it. Still waiting to hear back.

~~~
rms
Congratulations.

------
cmars232
Now who's going to invent a Flash video ad blocker first, that's what I'm
waiting for... :)

